# Anyone had issues with M&P9Cs?



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been looking over at the M&P forum regarding a M&P9C to complement my M&P Pro Series as a carry gun. I've read a number of issues about feeding hollowpoints reliably...

I'm hesitant to part with my XD9SC, since it's gone well over 1000 rounds without so much as a hicup... with ANY ammo.

But I HATE my XD9SC trigger, since I started shooting my M&P Pro so much... (Granted, the Pro has a factory-smoothed 4lb trigger) And I like the lower bore axis of the M&P...

I think that the majority of bad examples show up on the M&P forum, since it's an M&P issue, but I'd like to hear some GOOD news!!!

How is your M&P reliability? Glock-like??? XD-like??? Particlarly the compacts...

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I just picked up some hollow points this morning (Federal). After loading them in the mag and releasing the slide, I thought I didn't load a round. It was so much smoother than the target rounds. I'm hopefully going to head to the range soon so I'll be able to try them out in both my m&p9c and xdsc9.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I have one. It functions flawlessly and is easy to shoot. It is compact and light and I often carry it with me on walks at night. It makes a pretty good concealment weapon too. I have no negative issues with mine.


----------



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

I had to send my m&p9c back to smith for repairs.Turned out that they replaced the bbl cause it was out of spec.Had premature slide lock on hollow points.So far,since it's return ,it has been totally reliable with the 50 rounds that I put through it.I need to put a few hundred more through it before I can even come close to trusting it again.The trigger is fine though and I don't have any issues with that.I just keep it in mind that it is not a 1911 so therefore,it isn't going to have a trigger I like.I dislike the trigger on my XD40sc also as it digs into my finger during a long shoot.It has been reliable though.The M&p's trigger is definitely better then the XD's.


----------



## Domanfp (Dec 30, 2007)

I have had great reliability out of my 9c I probably have about 1000 rss through it and about 150 as rounds withnot a single hiccup. I wouldn't hesitate to get one


----------



## DontTreadonMe (Sep 1, 2008)

I bought mine a couple of months ago, since then I have ran 675 round through it, the only problems I had were 4 FTF, all using Speer Gold Dot (124 gr). Have ran 500 rounds of Blazer Brass, and 100 rounds of Winchester White (both 115 gr) with no issues.
Gunsmith looked at gun, no issues that he could see, told me to try Speer Gold Dot Short Barrel (124 gr), ran two mags with no issues.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> I've been looking over at the M&P forum regarding a M&P9C to complement my M&P Pro Series as a carry gun. I've read a number of issues about feeding hollowpoints reliably...
> 
> I'm hesitant to part with my XD9SC, since it's gone well over 1000 rounds without so much as a hicup... with ANY ammo.
> 
> ...


Good god. U were the XD nut here. U are giving up? Wow!

Just go buy a P99 and get it over with dude :anim_lol:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

No, he can't do that Shipwreck, he has to move all the way to the darkside.

Just go buy one Jeff you know you will now that you have handled that Pro for a while.

Hang on to the XD till you have adequately broken in the M&PXXc

Good luck


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Good god. U were the XD nut here. U are giving up? Wow!
> 
> Just go buy a P99 and get it over with dude :anim_lol:


Shipwreck,

Actually, I see BOTH guns, the XD9SC, and the M&P9C as excellent carry guns. If I had chosen an XD9 Tactical as my USPSA Competition gun, I would be carrying the XD9SC happily as a carry gun. I put a lot of credence in a post Mike Barham made months and months ago. I believe in standardizing on one platform for all of you shooting needs/desires. His in Glock. Mine WAS XD.

For USPSA Production, I chose the M&P9 Pro over the XD9 Tactical, and the Glock 34, based on bore axis, trigger travel/reset, and sights... The three critical elements of shooting fast. The M&P and Glock were a tie, both over the XD. I chose the M&P over the Glock, for the grip angle/fit with the backstraps.

Now, I'm looking at the M&P9C as my carry gun, not because it is a "better" gun than my XD... but because practice with it, translates to practice with my USPSA gun, and vice versa...

Jeff


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I like to get guns that interest me. Thats why I have done much buying and selling over the years. My interests change over time, as does everyones. I just remember how gung ho U were over the XD... That's all.

I still have ever changing interests, but I KNOW I'll never get rid of the two P99s I have :mrgreen:

My current carry gun is a 45 USPc - because I wanted to move up in caliber for my carry gun after all these years of carrying a 9mm since 1996. 

Next, I plan to get another Beretta 92FS and an HK45.

JUst keep the Xdsc man. U may regret selling it down the line. Just keep it in the back of the safe for now.


----------

